# Camera Pictures



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

2 Buck I had


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

That first buck is a stud! Love a good freak show before the circus starts! So pumped up for the season to begin!!!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> That first buck is a stud! Love a good freak show before the circus starts! So pumped up for the season to begin!!!



Yea hopefully this is my year to get him I been watching him for 3 years roughly. I would let go one more year but I don't want to chance it just hope to get my shot.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Hope it cools off soon. I'm Pumped to


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck with that buck cat. He's a pig.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Yea hopefully this is my year to get him I been watching him for 3 years roughly. I would let go one more year but I don't want to chance it just hope to get my shot.


If you had a shot on that 1st buck and let him walk for another year, well... You're a better man than I am. Tank


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those bucks are real brutes. good luck this fall. hope you fill your tag with one of them or another one like them that might show up during the rut.
sherman


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that big high boy !


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

In the middle two photos you can see the velvet coming off the bigger buck in those photos. At this spot I had my camera out for 7 days, dumped 80 pounds of corn, I had a total of 2,025 photos. All I will say is near the Wood County line, but every year in preseason it is a buck bonanza then on opening day, nothing, nada. Well we will see how this goes this year. The middle of the corn pile is about 8 yards from the base of my ladder stand that has been there for 15 years, no in or out just part of the woods.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I hunted for him last year but I have never seen him then my stand was stolen in gun season so I hunted some where else in muzzle-loader season and got a small 9 point around 105 inches. This year going to be interesting dealing with health issue I'm still going to hunt even tho doctor said not to be out much. This big guy like sugar beets alot I can not see him for week or so then put out them and he there that night lol.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Shooter


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Darrick, good luck this year, stud 8. You get him post pics.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is what keeps me wake at night. I only have the one set of daytime photos but I've been limiting my hunting in hopes that I'll catch him during the rut.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey DL, what is the ghost pic in the photo 3 posts up?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Pooch said:


> Hey DL, what is the ghost pic in the photo 3 posts up?


I wondered the same thing. It is the same deer but not sure how the picture got like that. Too bad it wasn’t just a twin brother.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

The ghost deer's left beam looks like the g1 and g2 are split. Does it look that way to you also?


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I have about 45 pics of about 7 or 8 different shooter bucks on a couple different farms all but 2 are 830pm-430am ugggg like to get the kids on one of these bucks the next few weeks will be interesting


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Hopefully I'll get one this one next cold front.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Great Deer. Wish I had some quality deer like that. Good Luck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Ran into this guy a few days ago when in the woods. This is last years pic. He's added some mass and inches since the picture.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

My latest picture and I left at 6:55pm that day. Lol


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> My latest picture and I left at 6:55pm that day. Lol


Awesome Buck.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice bucks I like all of them they all taste good


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Another on the list


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Last year:







This year:







Talk about adding growth and weight....this guy added a couple inches and lbs in one year. A true giant imo. Went from 9 point to 16 points in one year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

are you sure thats the same deer? same markings?


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Got some neat pictures...


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw the taller g2 buck Sunday night out of my ground blind. He came in about 6:45pm and stayed about 40-50y out till dark. His left side g3 is now broke off as well.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I wish I knew how to post video as I have taken a 5 minute clip of two bucks fighting at 12-25 yards. It was quite a thing to watch.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have these two on camera since back in July! Just never seem to come by when I'm out!


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

My hunting buddy just bought a new property and is building a house. First buck he got on camera there....


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

starcraft36 said:


> My hunting buddy just bought a new property and is building a house. First buck he got on camera there....


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like he's building in the right place then.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone got any pics out of Miami co?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Second year of this guy...went from an 8 to a 10.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice deer. He sure does have a lock on that camera, haha. Last time I had a pic like that the next two were him licking the camera.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I have only 1 pic of him he was 1min behind a 6pt that was 1min behind 2 doe on 10/25 847 am


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

A nice city deer I spotted on my walk this morning. I only saw two bucks this morning. Last week I spotted 5 bucks. They are chasing doe's pretty heavy now.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Rocknut said:


> A nice city deer I spotted on my walk this morning. I only saw two bucks this morning. Last week I spotted 5 bucks. They are chasing doe's pretty heavy now.
> View attachment 223369
> View attachment 223370


That is a good deer


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

I have him on camera 348pm today my kids and I got in at 410pm today this is a new area I just set that blind and camera up on Saturday I have about 35 doe pics and 2 different buck about 8 different pics of this buck all different times and 2 pics of another buck most are day time pics all since Saturday fingers are crossed


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> I have him on camera 348pm today my kids and I got in at 410pm today this is a new area I just set that blind and camera up on Saturday I have about 35 doe pics and 2 different buck about 8 different pics of this buck all different times and 2 pics of another buck most are day time pics all since Saturday fingers are crossed


Sit and wait!


----------

